# Tactical VPS 256MB Jacksonville



## fahad (Nov 4, 2013)

*Provider: TacticalVPS*

*Plan: Fire Team Based Attack*

*Ram: 256MB*

*Disk: 10GB*

*Bandwidth: 300GB*

*IP: 1 Ipv4*

*Port Speed: 100mbit*

*Location: Jacksonville,Florida*

*Price: 1.75$/m*

*Bought: 3rd November 2013*

*Hardware Info:*

*## cat /proc/cpuinfo*


processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 2266.746
cache size      : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4533.49
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 2266.746
cache size      : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4533.49
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 2
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 2266.746
cache size      : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4533.49
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 3
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 2266.746
cache size      : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 4533.49
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
*## cat /proc/meminfo*


MemTotal:         248300 kB
MemFree:            6904 kB
Buffers:           58784 kB
Cached:            59772 kB
SwapCached:        12880 kB
Active:            88980 kB
Inactive:         103824 kB
Active(anon):      35268 kB
Inactive(anon):    52060 kB
Active(file):      53712 kB
Inactive(file):    51764 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:             0 kB
HighFree:              0 kB
LowTotal:         248300 kB
LowFree:            6904 kB
SwapTotal:       1011708 kB
SwapFree:         895864 kB
Dirty:                 4 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         64804 kB
Mapped:            22780 kB
Shmem:             13072 kB
Slab:              22592 kB
SReclaimable:      12336 kB
SUnreclaim:        10256 kB
KernelStack:        1160 kB
PageTables:         2404 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:     1135856 kB
Committed_AS:     610088 kB
VmallocTotal:     774148 kB
VmallocUsed:        9960 kB
VmallocChunk:     759028 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:       59380 kB
DirectMap2M:      202752 kB
*## dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test*


16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 7.75194 s, 139 MB/s

*## dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test*


16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 7.08802 s, 151 MB/s
*Network Test:*

*## wget dl.getipaddr.net/speedtest.sh 2>/dev/null -O- | bash*


Testing US locations
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 3.05 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 4.92 MB/sec
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by TeraFire, LLC ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.79 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 7.32 MB/sec
Speedtest from South Bend, Indiana, USA [ generously donated by NodeBytes ] on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 2.48 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 6.83 MB/sec
Speedtest from Houston, TX, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 6.28 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 14.34 MB/sec
Speedtest from Chicago, IL, USA [ generously donated by http://vortexservers.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 7.46 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 18.27 MB/sec
Speedtest from Buffalo, NY, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 4.86 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 8.75 MB/sec
Speedtest from Atlanta, GA, USA [ generously donated by http://hostus.us ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 29.55 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 27.58 MB/sec
Speedtest from Clifton, NJ, USA [ generously donated by http://dedicatedminds.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 5.06 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 15.26 MB/sec

Testing EU locations
Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.10 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 3.10 MB/sec
*## wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null*


--2013-11-04 22:39:20--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 63.2M/s   in 1.6s

2013-11-04 22:39:22 (63.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
*## wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash*


Download speed from CacheFly: 40.8MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 42.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 24.4MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 3.61MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 5.99MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 2.96MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 8.87MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 9.84MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 33.3MB/s

*Second Test :*

*## wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null*


--2013-11-04 22:44:28--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 75.6M/s   in 1.3s

2013-11-04 22:44:30 (75.6 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
*## wget dl.getipaddr.net/speedtest.sh 2>/dev/null -O- | bash*


Testing US locations
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by http://maximumvps.net ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.78 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 6.82 MB/sec
Speedtest from Los Angeles, CA, USA [ generously donated by TeraFire, LLC ] on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 2.76 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 7.91 MB/sec
Speedtest from South Bend, Indiana, USA [ generously donated by NodeBytes ] on a shared 100 Mbps port
        Download Speed: 3.01 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 5.18 MB/sec
Speedtest from Houston, TX, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 6.47 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 14.27 MB/sec
Speedtest from Chicago, IL, USA [ generously donated by http://vortexservers.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 7.58 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 19.53 MB/sec
Speedtest from Buffalo, NY, USA on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 3.79 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 11.78 MB/sec
Speedtest from Atlanta, GA, USA [ generously donated by http://hostus.us ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 0 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 7.31 MB/sec
Speedtest from Clifton, NJ, USA [ generously donated by http://dedicatedminds.com ] on a shared 1Gbps port
        Download Speed: 6.21 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 16.06 MB/sec

Testing EU locations
Speedtest from Tallinn, Estonia on a shared 1 Gbps port
        Download Speed: 1.24 MB/sec
        Upload speed: 3.40 MB/sec
*## wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash*


Download speed from CacheFly: 26.9MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 52.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 39.6MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 5.70MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 9.94MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.48MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 13.6MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 17.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 43.2MB/s
*## tracceroute hulu.com*


traceroute to hulu.com (165.254.27.89), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  97.90.92.23.static.reverse.as19531.net (23.92.90.97)  0.164 ms  0.094 ms  0.139 ms
 2  GameTalk.com.br (23.92.84.1)  2.709 ms  2.597 ms  2.501 ms
 3  172.30.4.1 (172.30.4.1)  2.734 ms  2.640 ms  2.542 ms
 4  208.84.135.249 (208.84.135.249)  0.331 ms  0.241 ms  0.256 ms
 5  xe-1-0-3-45.ar1.atl1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.135.109)  7.422 ms * *
 6  ae-7.r04.atlnga05.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (204.2.241.85)  6.717 ms  7.861 ms  7.760 ms
 7  ae-8.r20.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.5.214)  36.543 ms  37.553 ms  36.345 ms
 8  ae-1.r00.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.110)  19.635 ms  21.892 ms  20.864 ms
 9  165.254.27.89 (165.254.27.89)  19.701 ms  20.418 ms  20.336 ms
*## traceroute yandex.com*


traceroute to yandex.com (213.180.204.62), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  97.90.92.23.static.reverse.as19531.net (23.92.90.97)  0.118 ms  0.146 ms  0.092 ms
 2  GameTalk.com.br (23.92.84.1)  1.456 ms  1.641 ms  1.554 ms
 3  172.30.4.1 (172.30.4.1)  2.054 ms  1.954 ms  1.933 ms
 4  208.84.135.249 (208.84.135.249)  0.258 ms  0.273 ms  0.239 ms
 5  198.32.132.175 (198.32.132.175)  10.329 ms  10.145 ms  9.941 ms
 6  xe533-7.RT.TC2.AMS.NL.retn.net (87.245.232.205)  108.547 ms  108.392 ms  108.352 ms
 7  GW-Yandex.retn.net (87.245.246.14)  135.895 ms  135.745 ms  135.651 ms
 8  tulip-ae1-0.yndx.net (87.250.239.46)  116.996 ms  116.980 ms  116.925 ms
 9  ochakov-xe-0-0-3-983.yndx.net (213.180.213.116)  156.065 ms  156.085 ms  156.068 ms
10  * * *
11  iva-b-c2-ae5-0.yndx.net (87.250.239.115)  190.597 ms iva-p1-be1.yndx.net (87.250.239.98)  156.850 ms  156.683 ms
12  yandex.com (213.180.204.62)  156.172 ms  156.074 ms iva-b-c2-ae6-0.yndx.net (87.250.239.119)  191.401 ms
*## traceroute theguardian.com*


traceroute to theguardian.com (77.91.252.10), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  97.90.92.23.static.reverse.as19531.net (23.92.90.97)  0.110 ms  0.090 ms  0.095 ms
 2  GameTalk.com.br (23.92.84.1)  1.610 ms  1.586 ms  1.493 ms
 3  172.30.4.1 (172.30.4.1)  3.162 ms  3.058 ms  2.960 ms
 4  208.84.135.249 (208.84.135.249)  0.292 ms  0.276 ms  0.280 ms
 5  atl-bb1-link.telia.net (213.248.86.237)  6.247 ms  6.135 ms  6.179 ms
 6  level3-ic-149649-atl-bb1.c.telia.net (80.239.167.74)  6.196 ms  6.194 ms  6.178 ms
 7  vlan51.ebr1.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.150.62)  94.528 ms  94.445 ms  94.354 ms
 8  ae-6-6.ebr1.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.148.106)  92.732 ms  102.377 ms  94.376 ms
 9  ae-1-100.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.143.214)  94.407 ms  92.507 ms  92.676 ms
10  4.69.201.61 (4.69.201.61)  91.723 ms  91.718 ms 4.69.201.69 (4.69.201.69)  106.872 ms
11  ae-41-41.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.65)  94.479 ms  94.372 ms ae-42-42.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.69)  92.860 ms
12  ae-56-221.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.130)  95.181 ms ae-59-224.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.142)  91.560 ms ae-56-221.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.130)  94.926 ms
13  ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98)  94.826 ms  94.706 ms  94.531 ms
14  GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30)  95.241 ms  95.042 ms  95.257 ms
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
*Overall Experience:*

Support is absolutely Overwhelming ! I asked two ISOs , and got that between 2minutes !

Support from skype is possible too .

Also very good networking and I/O. I am running as OpenVPN,Mysql server,lightspeed server. Working like a charm.

*I will say that Tactical VPS has captured me.  . I am happy to be with TacticalVPS.*


----------



## Tactical (Nov 4, 2013)

I appreciate the review!


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm purchasing 2 custom plan from Edward yesterday. Good performance/price ratio. He also very friendly and open to my suggestion. I love his service.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 5, 2013)

I appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## drmike (Jul 22, 2014)

Can I request a thread closure on this one?

Tactical did a deadpool dive in the past month or two and is MIA.  Their website is down / gone also.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep closed


----------

